# Have you met another FaF member irl?



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

I just met someone irl that used to use the forums, he's my roommate's girlfriend apparently.
I've met people who are furries, but not another user.

If so, who'd you run into?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 12, 2011)

Midi Bear and I have met up and hung out a few times =3


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

if by "met IRL" you mean _"followed them down the street and spied on them"_ then a lot of people.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

There are a handful of people I really wanna meet and will if I (hopefully) go to AC this year. Other than that I've never even met a furry IRL before.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There are a handful of people I really wanna meet and will if I (hopefully) go to AC this year. Other than that I've never even met a furry IRL before.


 There should be a meet up at AC 
Actually I plan on going to anthrocon next year.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There should be a meet up at AC
> Actually I plan on going to anthrocon next year.


 Well there is, sort of. I think. If I go I'll be staying with some of the people I wanna meet the most anyways :V


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

I was planning on going to AC this year but I had to move it to next year. I think we _should_ plan a meet up to make a group of epic power and excellence.

On the topic, I've only met 2 furries IRL, but they were people I grew up with. They have forum accounts but they don't use them


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd be very happy to meet a few FAFers someday, but I probably won't have the chance until like, 2 years? ._.

I have never met with furries IRL, anyway and even if I did, I didn't notice.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Never have.

Hope to one day though.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope to some day, just to say that I did so. I'll be looking for a roomate in a little over a year from now, I may throw an ad up here for the hell of it.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

Well...they were friends before I knew they were furries, does that count? :V

Other than that, no. All the people that I want to meet live far, far away from me. I was thinking of saving up for AC next year.


----------



## Corto (Mar 12, 2011)

No, and never will. I've made sure of it.



CannonFodder said:


> he's my roommate's girlfriend apparently.


 
Please do explain.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Corto said:


> Please do explain.


 Well what happened was I wondered what my roommate's fa page was, found it *click*.
"Wait is that?  Oh cool"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 12, 2011)

Aden and I were going to try to meet up at the gem and mineral show. I saw him and his boyfriend, they were about 50 feet away, but never had a chance to actually say hey- they place was crowded and by the time we coordinated by phone where to be both parties were starving.

Aden why you buy so many rocks! I am jelly of his map thing though. I ended up only buying tickets and parking.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, two people. One I brought here and I will not speak of this. The other I actually flamed (was a minor member for a whole of about 15 posts) not knowing I knew him in real life, which I now regret knowing because I know in fact know he is both a cub-porn lover and pedophile.

Never was his "friend" he was one of those "friends of friends" types, he was subsequently shunned when my good friend stumbled across CP on that cub-fiends computer while fixing it for him.


----------



## Trance (Mar 12, 2011)

I've met one, who found out I was a furry after rooming with me at a weekend running event.  He just lurks here, though.


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The other I actually flamed (was a minor member for a whole of about 15 posts) not knowing I knew him in real life, which I now regret knowing because I know in fact know he is both a cub-porn lover and pedophile.


 
I recently found an FA page of an acquaintance I grew up with. It was a shocker because now I know that he is gay and is into fatties. Not only that, but he made fun of me when he found out that I was a furry.
I can't unsee the stuff on his page


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd be very happy to meet a few FAFers someday, but I probably won't have the chance until like, 2 years? ._.
> 
> I have never met with furries IRL, anyway and even if I did, I didn't notice.


 
Gibby, I'm moving to bristol in september.

I will be significantly closer to you.

Wanna go t'pub?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pine said:


> I recently found an FA page of an acquaintance I grew up with. It was a shocker because now I know that he is gay and is into fatties. Not only that, but he made fun of me when he found out that I was a furry.
> I can't unsee the stuff on his page


 Ha ha yeah, nasty.

Well this person was a chubby guy with atrocious hygiene and had the worst mannerisms on the planet. Like seriously giving wet willies when you are fucking 19 and never brush your teeth ugh.

Needless to say I was unsurprised about his actions online. Not someone I would seek out regardless of his sexual deviance or not, he embodies what is wrong with the fandom.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 12, 2011)

NewfDraggie / Harmony.

Lived with him for a while.


----------



## Branch (Mar 12, 2011)

yeh. friend i met OL, RL hang outs. 2 suiters at 'boo at the zoo'. still trying to figure out who they were.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

Runefox said:


> NewfDraggie / Harmony.
> 
> Lived with him for a while.


 Must of been interesting to say the least.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 12, 2011)

I seen a couple from FAF and the main site before. Only at a con tho.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes.



Runefox said:


> NewfDraggie / Harmony.
> 
> Lived with him for a while.



Oh dear god. I don't know whether to laugh or D: face. I think I'll do both.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Rigor and two northeast Georgia furs


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

There are some I would gladly like to hang out with, those here that are the brighter, more more fun-loving I would not mind seeing if a chance was made, and some others I have talked allot with and seem cool as hell I would not mind meeting. Yet ironically the only person I have met offline is the kind you want to avoid.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Wanna go t'pub?


 
Gladly. ;o

I'd be old enough to drive then. c:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> he's my roommate's girlfriend


 Wait what? 

Also, I've met Qoph, Icen, Jelly, Xipoid, Trp, and Zeke. I think that's all so far.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

We're watching inception right now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> We're watching inception right now.


 I don't think he was asking what you're doing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope. Never met any fur.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think he was asking what you're doing.


 I'm saying I'm using my desktop, tv is in living room.

To answer Jashwa my roommate is a furry, his girlfriend is visiting who is a ex-faf member who quit.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> To answer Jashwa my roommate is a furry, his girlfriend is visiting who is a ex-faf member who quit.


 The point was that you said "_he_ is ____'s _girlfriend._"


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

I've met Priest Revan, but he's banned for life.

I don't have much interest in meeting any of the other furries from my area, aside from maybe Aden.  Maybe I'll meet some more posters if I ever decide to go to a convention.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2011)

I stopped by to hang out with Qoph one time because his horrible Christian college was on the way from my home to my college


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I've met Priest Revan, but he's banned for life.


 
How'd he get permabanned, anyway? He seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> How'd he get permabanned, anyway? He seemed pretty cool.


 
He requested it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The point was that you said "_he_ is ____'s _girlfriend._"


 My roommate is Andy, his girlfriend is Sumi.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> He requested it.


 
ah, makes sense.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanna meet some of you guys irl, just because.  But literally none of you live anywhere vaguely close to me at all.  However This year I will be in the following places.

Vancouver, BC
Kitimat, BC
Maybe Alberta, BC not sure
Dallas, TX for like 3-4 hours at Fort Worth airport on a stopover before heading back here.
Glasgow, Scotland
Dunoon, Scotland
Isle of Islay, Scotland
Hull, England

There is most likely more places to be confirmed, but at the moment thats all I got :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I wanna meet some of you guys irl, just because.  But literally none of you live anywhere vaguely close to me at all.  However This year I will be in the following places.
> 
> Vancouver, BC
> Kitimat, BC
> ...



Good thing I live nowhere near those locations.

And if I'm on that list I'm killing myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I wanna meet some of you guys irl, just because.  But literally none of you live anywhere vaguely close to me at all.  However This year I will be in the following places.
> 
> Vancouver, BC
> Kitimat, BC
> ...



Why such a tour, if I may ask?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Only one in real life. An ex-furry.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 12, 2011)

I met Fenrari at FurCon in January.

That was awkward...


----------



## Thatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The point was that you said "_he_ is ____'s _girlfriend._"


 
Goddamn faggots, that's what :V

And yes, several.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Glasgow, Scotland


 
be sure to get a signature smile! :3


----------



## Alstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Icky is a twenty minute drive from me, but I don't have the car to go see him yet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Icky is a twenty minute drive from me, but I don't have the car to go see him yet.


 Walk


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Why such a tour, if I may ask?



Mainly to see friends and Relatives that me and my parents haven't seen in a while.  Also I was hoping to use it to meet as many of you lot on here as possible XD



Skift said:


> be sure to get a signature smile! :3


 
Nah, I don't wanna get a massive scar down my face thanks...


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

Out of the _active_ FAF users, I think the in-state ones are FayV and Catilda Lily.

I could probably meet anybody in the Chicago region later this year, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Walk


 
That, or get someone else to drive you. Or a bus, even.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, sure.
What's FaF?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope, no IRL furries.  My Circle of Warding and Veil of Concealment spells are working perfectly!


----------



## jeff (Mar 12, 2011)

jashwa, icen, ben, hayf, combatraccoon (i think was her name), qoph, damaratus (who made me want to barf)



Tycho said:


> Nope, no IRL furries.  My Circle of Warding and  Veil of Concealment spells are working perfectly!


 
everything you say makes me fall into a funk do you want to go on a roadtrip sometime


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> combatraccoon (i think was her name),


 
*nods* She was cool, I gave her a raccoon tail to wear for AC


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2011)

Let me make up a list.


Grimfang
Arc
Nocturne
Kimmerset
Easog
Exto
Huey
Trpdwarf (I was too shy to say hi |3 )
Uro (I hugged him in his suit |3 )
Xipoid
Valkura
QOPH (I almost forgot ;~

I ALMOST SAW SHINDO BUT MY CAR DIED ;~;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've only met one...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2011)

I have but he wasn't a member for too long here


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> Let me make up a list.
> 
> 
> Grimfang
> ...


 FIX YOUR CAR AND DRIVE TO MY HOUSE.

DO IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FIX YOUR CAR AND DRIVE TO MY HOUSE.
> 
> DO IT RIGHT NOW


 
I can't afford that.  

Also I saw Korovin you remember him.  He's posted on here like 5 times though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> I can't afford that.
> 
> Also I saw Korovin you remember him.  He's posted on here like 5 times though.


 FIND A WAY >=[

Yes I remember him and I've seen him post a few times.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll make a list of 'regulars' I've met

Takun, Aden, Grimfang, Arc/Sonata, Nocturne, Ben, Xipoid, Jashwa, HAYF, Jesusfish

All of them except Aden were at AC at some point.  I met other FA users but this says FAF users.  I'm so popufur~



Shartblaster said:


> qoph


 I don't remember you, what name did you go by?


----------



## Zenia (Mar 12, 2011)

From FaF... no. From the mainsite, yes. There was a very small furry gathering in September that I went to here in town. It was the first (and so far only) one I went to. Blue Vulpine and Kori Collie were two of the guys that I know have an FA account. I met them IRL before knowing about their pages though.

There are tons of furries over in Vancouver... but not many in Nanaimo. T___T


----------



## Willow (Mar 12, 2011)

None so far, but maybe someday.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Willow said:


> None so far, but maybe someday.


 
In a dark alley.


----------



## Isen (Mar 12, 2011)

I've hung out with KittenAdmin a couple of times.  We went to a show together.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 12, 2011)

Willow said:


> None so far, but maybe someday.


 
Come get in mai van Willow :3C


----------



## Zenia (Mar 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Come get in mai van Willow :3C


Do you have free candy and puppies?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope to meet some cool people IRL this year at AC, can't wait.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Do you have free candy and puppies?



_*brings his Pomeranian and some 3 Musketeers bars to his van*_

Zenia, get into my van!


----------



## Willow (Mar 12, 2011)

Thatch said:


> In a dark alley.


 


dinosaurdammit said:


> Come get in mai van Willow :3C


 


Zenia said:


> Do you have free candy and puppies?


....God dammit you guys.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 12, 2011)

I took the liberty of adding a Y/N poll 

Nope for me.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _*brings his Pomeranian and some 3 Musketeers bars to his van*_
> 
> Zenia, get into my van!


Eeee! Cute dog and tasty candy!


----------



## jeff (Mar 12, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I don't remember you, what name did you go by?


 
i think i went by joe or jelly or jeff it was at AC i came by when you guys were sitting in your room playing with faf and proceeded to do that for like the next hour


----------



## Thatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Willow said:


> ....God dammit you guys.


 
You establiblished your cred here yourself :V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2011)

No. :c

But I'd hug you all IRL if I could. You're like my angry, Internet extended family.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Blues said:


> No. :c
> 
> But I'd hug you all IRL if I could. You're like my angry, Internet extended family.



I'd hug you too.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd hug you too.


 
Good touch, bad touch.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Blues said:


> Good touch, bad touch.



Sorry, girl. That trick only works for jailbait.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Sorry, girl. That trick only works for jailbait.


 
Save me, Corto! D:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Blues said:


> Save me, Corto! D:


 _
*stands idly while whistling*_


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _
> *stands idly while whistling*_


 
FFFFF-- *mallet to face*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Blues said:


> FFFFF-- *mallet to face*


 
OWWWWW!!!

I wish I could make an innuendo out of that but it FUCKING HURTS!!!


----------



## Skittle (Mar 12, 2011)

3 that I know of.
Though I'm sure when I go to FAU/AC I will meet more.
We should have a magical FAF get together.


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

Skittle said:


> We should have a magical FAF get together.


 
We'll have to find somebody with the balls kindness to host it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Pine said:


> We'll have to find somebody with the balls kindness to host it.


 
I could host it.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> i think i went by joe or jelly or jeff it was at AC i came by when you guys were sitting in your room playing with faf and proceeded to do that for like the next hour


 >go to convention
>meet internet people
>go on internet together

Oh, furries...


----------



## Thatch (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> >go to convention
> >meet internet people
> >go on internet together
> 
> Oh, furries...


 
Don't tell me you never IM'd with a person in the other room. Or the same :V


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 12, 2011)

People I met over the course of a weekend: Takun, Qoph, Xipoid, ExTo, Huey, Thatch, Huey, ExTo.
I think I met Uro or Kimmerset without realizing it.
Nocelot lived a couple minutes away before I moved.. I infected her with furry AIDS.
And then I got into a life partnership with Arc.

Man. This forum has impacted my life. @_@


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> Man. This forum has impacted my life. @_@


 I blame video games.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I blame video games.


 
It was Grand Theft Auto. :[


----------



## Skittle (Mar 12, 2011)

Pine said:


> We'll have to find somebody with the balls kindness to host it.


 I'd so fuckin' do it.
But if I did it...
No one would come. :c


----------



## Alstor (Mar 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Walk


 It's just trees and roads here. Without any paths or median between the two. I dun wanna die.



Gibby said:


> That, or get someone else to drive you. Or a bus, even.


 There's no buses in this country area, and I'm pretty sure no one will drive me down just to see a guy from the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> It was Grand Theft Auto. :[


 One too many dead hookers?

Last year I went to FF unfortunately nobody else from faf went that year.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

Alstor said:


> There's no buses in this country area, and I'm pretty sure no one will drive me down just to see a guy from the internet.


 Plus, Icky is going to molest you anyways.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Plus, Icky is going to molest you anyways.


 No he won't. Alstor isn't a bird.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 12, 2011)

Not a one, but to be fair I really despised furries less than a year ago... So I'm still transitioning? Heh-heh. 

Somewhere within a couple years maybe I'll be more passionate about this stuff, but financially it'd be a waste for me to go to a con and not enjoy it right now. I'd _like_ to meet FAFers there though, you're all "down to earth" compared to the people I meet online. Is your sanity ever at risk at a FC?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember seeing a guy from FaF, he looked at me from the mirror. But to stay on topic: no i haven't seen anyone, not even another furry


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I got a few text messages from Jashwa while at AC but that might be it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope. I ain't goin outta my way to meet any neither.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd be happy to host such a thing. Cases of drinks, isolated countryside, large, well-lit patio, tons of chairs and tables... Sadly, I live in England and I don't really like the idea of costumes/fursuits being around. I prefer people, not furryism. :v


 
Nobody wants to go to your place to get bitten, Gibby. Except for me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Nobody wants to go to your place to get bitten, Gibby. Except for me


 
I don't bite! Hard.:V


----------



## Zenia (Mar 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't bite! Hard.:V


That's what they all say! That is how they lure you in!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll host the FAF party at my house. Why the fuck not.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 12, 2011)

Not yet. But I plan on attending the Monterey Root Beer festival here in California with Bando. :3c

I've also grown a bit paranoid that I'll bump into Chronidu since he lives in SF and I visit SF quite a bit for classes. Well, maybe not paranoid but I do consider the chances of that.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Plus, Icky is going to molest you anyways.


 I'll bring a musical instrument just in case he gets tempted. :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll host the FAF party at my house. Why the fuck not.


 But we're people from the internet. Unless you're going to plan one of these, it's going to suck.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes.  Koronikov.  :3x  Hopefully it'll be at least another sometime in June.




Thatch said:


> Don't tell me you never IM'd with a person in the other room. Or the same :V



I have.  Mostly because his brother was in the room with us.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 12, 2011)

I met Jaswha, and I know Zeke IRL. I think I've also met Icen.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> I think I got a few text messages from Jashwa while at AC but that might be it.


 I accidentally put the wrong number in at first and sent a message to some random black lady saying "Death to all photographers."

She called me thinking I was threatening her or something.

Whoops.


----------



## Bir (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep.

Several. : 3

Edit:


Actually, I lied. One one of them is on the forums. XD I may be meeting another within a couple weeks, though.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I met Grimfang, Nocture, Qoph, Huey, Arc, Easog (or someone else; whatever, it was Easog), and Takun and we all went to a Chinese place. Then I met these two sketchy fucks trying to sell me Canadian colas (turned out to be Takun and Easog), but I told them I didn't have any money so they wouldn't beat me up. Something else happened, but I wasn't there and things went down or something like that. At a time much later in the future, I ran into Nrr and Jash, the latter of which placed scorn upon my generosity and then turned down my sexual advances. Kimmerset was in there maybe. I don't remember too much. My liver was drowning.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I met nrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr as well.

I'm sorry I forgot you nrrrr.

I also avoided being killraped by Xipoid.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh yeah, I met nrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr as well.
> 
> I'm sorry I forgot you nrrrr.
> 
> I also avoided being killraped by Xipoid.


 
How could you do this to Nrr


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> How could you do this to Nrr


 Because I was too worried about you killraping me the entire time I was near him.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll host the FAF party at my house. Why the fuck not.


 Sweet. I'd totally come.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Sweet. I'd totally come.


 am not sure if double entendre


----------



## Holsety (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes.

Unfortunately.

I think.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> How could you do this to Nrr


 
He has betrayed belly chat


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 12, 2011)

None that are still active here- but I've met Magikian and scarei_crow.
S'all I can think of right now, anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> am not sure if double entendre


 If it wasn't before it is now.

Ohmurr


----------



## Tycho (Mar 12, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> None that are still active here- but I've met Magikian and scarei_crow.
> S'all I can think of right now, anyway.


 
I miss Magi, WHERE THE FUCK IS HE? Haven't seen scarei_crow in a long time, too.  They should come back and suffer with us.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2011)

I met Fuzzy, who is awesome and I met another fur from here at FC who didn't shower :roll:


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I met Fuzzy, who is awesome and I met another fur from here at FC who didn't shower :roll:


 
My bad


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I met Fuzzy, who is awesome and I met another fur from here at FC who didn't shower :roll:


 
A bit fuzzy or Fuzzy Alien??

Two completely different people haha.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't met anyone from FAF but I did meet one fur from the mainsite. And I've have _numerous_ furs expressing interest in meeting me IRL. o.o

For the most part, I just say 'no' since I get the feeling they're looking for a quick lay.  That and the drama some furs try to concoct! >_<


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2011)

I went to high school with a girl on the main site, I don't know if she lurks here on the forums though. If I remember correctly, she's the reason I came here at all.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> A bit fuzzy or Fuzzy Alien??
> 
> Two completely different people haha.


 
Fuzzy Alien


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Fuzzy Alien


 
Oh, interesting.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, interesting.


 
...quite :V


----------



## Ishaway (Mar 13, 2011)

I know a couple of locals who use it, met them, dealt with them, now avoid them. /drama
I have met a couple of artists who use the Black Market forum for sales, but we converse more on FA itself or via other conduits of communication.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2011)

No, not yet.

Planning on going the the Root Beer Festival in Monterey with Gaz, and probably seeing her among other furs if she goes to Califur.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Edit: Only ever met one furry and they don't use FaF.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I miss Magi, WHERE THE FUCK IS HE? Haven't seen scarei_crow in a long time, too.  They should come back and suffer with us.


 
scarei_crow is busy being in a relationship (read: he's a lovely lady's bitch) whereas Magi... he's just gone? Haven't seen him much at all.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Fuzzy Alien


 Did he say anything horey?


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Did he say anything horey?


 
Whorey?  No...  He doesn't really come off that way IRL.

I don't think he's very serious when he posts,  like me.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 13, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> _*brings his Pomeranian and some 3 Musketeers bars to his van*_
> 
> Zenia, get into my van!


 


Zenia said:


> Eeee! Cute dog and tasty candy!



IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> IT'S A TRAP!


 I would hope so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> My bad


 Soap is your friend.


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 13, 2011)

I have met some furries from the main site. They organized a local fur meet at a bowling ally, the experience was interesting...  I don't know if any of them use the FAF.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 13, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> IT'S A TRAP!


 [yt]fVQT3638TZA[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

I know furries in my city, and they like to have lil meet-ups at a coffee shop. Unfortunately, I don't like meeting people so I haven't gone. It sounds like it'd be really fun though 

I there's a total of like 17 furries [excluding me] in my city which I think is cool. I never expected there to be many.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Unfortunately, I don't like meeting people so I haven't gone.


 
Why don't you like meeting people, Clayton? :[


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Why don't you like meeting people, Clayton? :[


I don't trust nobody


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't trust nobody


 
Poor attitude, I say!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Poor attitude, I say!


 Got no reason to trust people I don't know, and so far it's done me good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Got no reason to trust people I don't know, and so far it's done me good.


 
Well I prefer to ask myself, "what reason do I have to _not_ trust them?"


----------



## Enwon (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't met any furries IRL.  I don't really have the means to, either.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well I prefer to ask myself, "what reason do I have to _not_ trust them?"


 
That kind of attitude gets you raped and murdered in a hotel


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> scarei_crow is busy being in a relationship (read: he's a lovely lady's bitch) whereas Magi... he's just gone? Haven't seen him much at all.


 
Aw.  Well, sounds like scarei_crow's happy, at least.  Now I'm kinda worried about Magi.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That kind of attitude gets you raped and murdered in a hotel


 
Well first you look for the kind of thing that would tell you not to trust them to avoid this kind of thing, obviously, rather than not trust them simply because they exist.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well first you look for the kind of thing that would tell you not to trust them to avoid this kind of thing, obviously, rather than not trust them simply because they exist.


 
Sociopaths are excellent at tricking you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Sociopaths are excellent at tricking you.


 
And this is why we carry weapons.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And this is why we carry weapons.


 
Try and carry a weapon into a con.  Watch security flip their shit if they find out.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Aw.  Well, sounds like scarei_crow's happy, at least.  Now I'm kinda worried about Magi.


 
I'm kinda wondering if he's still with Mael.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Try and carry a weapon into a con.  Watch security flip their shit if they find out.


 
Well, I'm not talking about just cons.  just people in general. I also know con rules anyway, despite not having ever gone to one.


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2011)

So go with other friends you trust when you go to meet new people
Not that hard


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2011)

And meet up in a public place, lots of room and people. A restaurant maybe. Nowhere where a pocketknife or mace is illegal.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Try and carry a weapon into a con.  Watch security flip their shit if they find out.


 Are Yo-Yo's allowed through?
[yt]tB33TDGFunQ[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Try and carry a weapon into a con.  Watch security flip their shit if they find out.


 What about a legal to carry pocket knife? :V


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Are Yo-Yo's allowed through?
> "_video_"


 I bet he feels like Ness :V
PK PULSE



Heckler & Koch said:


> What about a legal to carry pocket knife? :V


  Three-inch or less, non-locking blade as I recall, is the limit. In most  states, balisongs are still legal, as are bowies, as long as it fits  the criteria. I thought that only government buildings could bypass  these laws, so cons shouldn't be allowed to ban pocket knives.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I bet he feels like Ness :V
> PK PULSE
> 
> 
> Three-inch or less, non-locking blade as I recall, is the limit. In most  states, balisongs are still legal, as are bowies, as long as it fits  the criteria. I thought that only government buildings could bypass  these laws, so cons shouldn't be allowed to ban pocket knives.



I was looking at the laws for Maryland and Pennsylvania the other day. Locking blades aren't illegal here, but for MD it has to be a "pen knife" (I forgot what they meant by that but I know my knife falls under this)


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That kind of attitude gets you raped and murdered in a hotel


 That's lacking common sense. Give Gibby SOME credit at least.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was looking at the laws for Maryland and Pennsylvania the other day. Locking blades aren't illegal here, but for MD it has to be a "pen knife" (I forgot what they meant by that but I know my knife falls under this)


 In Pa, locking blades over three inches are illegal that I know of, I don't know about pen knives, I've never seen one that locks. Isn't there some antiquities bypass law on this though? Like a knife over 50 years old or something isn't held by the locking law. I don't remember :/ Fucking derail. 

Erm, at thread...
Don't kill a furry at a con with an illegal knife? :V


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 13, 2011)

No.
Meeting another FAF'er in the deepest depths of SkÃ¥ne would certainly amaze me. :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2011)

No, and probably never will. I've never even met a fellow furry in real life before period. 

I've had SirRob ask if we wanted to meet up as I found out we're less than an hour away from each other, but I declined.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> In Pa, locking blades over three inches are illegal that I know of, I don't know about pen knives, I've never seen one that locks. Isn't there some antiquities bypass law on this though? Like a knife over 50 years old or something isn't held by the locking law. I don't remember :/ Fucking derail.
> 
> Erm, at thread...
> Don't kill a furry at a con with an illegal knife? :V



I'm like 99% sure my blade is under if not around 3 inches but I don't have a ruler to measure it. :V

Any furfag tries to rape me at AC they're gunna get shived. :V Well, depending on who it is of course...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm like 99% sure my blade is under if not around 3 inches but I don't have a ruler to measure it. :V
> 
> Any furfag tries to rape me at AC they're gunna get shived. :V Well, depending on who it is of course...


 
I know someone who kept this down his trousers! Anyone who tries to rape him is gonna get... minced.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 13, 2011)

I've only met three but I have...5 in my phone. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know someone who kept this down his trousers! Anyone who tries to rape him is gonna get... minced.


 Hey I think I had that sword in WoW. It gave +20 stamina and +30 agility.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know someone who kept this down his trousers! Anyone who tries to rape him is gonna get... minced.


 
Hey, is that a giant sword in your pocket or are you just--HOLY SHIT IT IS A GIANT SWORD.


----------



## Hir (Mar 13, 2011)

i got my irl best friend to join FAF

i guess that counts


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 13, 2011)

Nope not yet but then again I may of since NYC is a big place XD.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know someone who kept this down his trousers! Anyone who tries to rape him is gonna get... minced.


 
Holy damn that is an ugly butter knife.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Holy damn that is an ugly butter knife.


 
I think it is beautiful! And it's nearly half a metre long, I think. ._.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I just met someone irl that used to use the forums,* he's my roommate's girlfriend apparently.*
> I've met people who are furries, but not another user.
> 
> If so, who'd you run into?


 
Wut?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Adding Aurali/Eli to the list...


----------



## crustone (Mar 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was looking at the laws for Maryland and Pennsylvania the other day. Locking blades aren't illegal here, but for MD it has to be a "pen knife" (I forgot what they meant by that but I know my knife falls under this)


 
A "pen knife" is usually defined as a small slipjoint pocket knife.
http://www.casexx.com/DisplayDetailPage.asp?ProductCode=5532

Back on topic,
I have never met any of you furfags IRL and I don't want to.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

crustone said:


> A "pen knife" is usually defined as a small slipjoint pocket knife.
> http://www.casexx.com/DisplayDetailPage.asp?ProductCode=5532
> 
> Back on topic,
> I have never met any of you furfags IRL and I don't want to.


 Because you're only 13.


----------



## crustone (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Because you're only 13.


 
Yes, I am definitely 13 :V

Edit: I know one furfag that has an account here but he's inactive.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> Adding Aurali/Eli to the list...


 
I am so sorry for you ):


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2011)

Not that I know of, but you faggots seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't believe in being social.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I am so sorry for you ):


 
She's not _that_ bad :1


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 15, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I've only met three but I have...5 in my phone. :V



I have about 4 in my phone, and I only know 2 of them IRL.

I'm open to meeting more, but i'm exercising extreme caution.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, one that goes to my school.:3
It was surprising...but pretty cool to know another furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> I have about 4 in my phone, and I only know 2 of them IRL.
> 
> I'm open to meeting more, but i'm exercising extreme caution.


 
You and I should meet up.

ChinFest 2011.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

I met FayV here in town at a burger joint one weekend. We both go to the University here.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You and I should meet up.
> 
> ChinFest 2011.



I hope to meet Bruce Campbell, Morrissey, and Ratko Mladic there.


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I met FayV here in town at a burger joint one weekend. We both go to the University here.


 
We should meet up sometime. When my friend comes back from London, him and I are planning a fur meet in the mining city area.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Pine said:


> We should meet up sometime. When my friend comes back from London, him and I are planning a fur meet in the mining city area.


 

Butte?


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Butte?


 
yeah Butte.
I don't really talk about specific places on here anymore, I think I have a gay guy stalking me


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

lol you guys are meeting in butte

are you stopping in "dong" on the way there


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> lol you guys are meeting in butte
> 
> are you stopping in "dong" on the way there


 
Well, I could always go down to Wyoming and meet some furs in Meeteetse.
or Bald Knob in Arkansas.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 15, 2011)

The highest point in my home county is named "Big Knob"


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The highest point in my home county is named "Big Knob"


 
Sounds like the perfect place for a fur pile meet. Start passing out fliers.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2011)

A Person said:


> No, and probably never will. *I've never even met a fellow furry in real life before period.*
> 
> I've had SirRob ask if we wanted to meet up as I found out we're less than an hour away from each other, but I declined.


 
Well, I just found out my best friend from high school is a furry since I asked him over a YouTube private message, so scratch that. But I've yet to know someone that's on this site. If he was active on the computer I could possibly try to have him sign up here since I've successfully got him to sign up on various game forums in the past. And then I could say yes to this topic.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know someone who kept this down his trousers! Anyone who tries to rape him is gonna get... minced.


 
How was he able to walk "normal" with that in his pants?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> How was he able to walk "normal" with that in his pants?


 
Take a look at the sheath and the strap, he had a couple more straps to keep it hugged tight to his leg so it wouldn't flop about. He was kinda tall so it wouldn't have gone past his knees and didn't protrude or anything.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Mar 15, 2011)

I really do wish that I would meet another furry IRL... Hopes for High School perhaps?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Take a look at the sheath and the strap, he had a couple more straps to keep it hugged tight to his leg so it wouldn't flop about. He was kinda tall so it wouldn't have gone past his knees and didn't protrude or anything.


 
Ah, k.  It looks like it has a space in the blade to fit the small knife into it.  (I have no idea why you want to do that, but ok.)


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 16, 2011)

Pine said:


> yeah Butte.
> I don't really talk about specific places on here anymore, I think I have a gay guy stalking me


 

Actually, due to recent events. I'm going to decline any meet whatsoever.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2172960/

I'm cutting off communication with furries IRL for job security reasons.
I work for a local small manufacturing company assembling rifles, custom rifles, match grade components and etc.
A furry in this locality (so far I'm gathering) took the internet too seriously and my pro gun stance and decided that
to best remedy his offended sensibilities was to contact my Employer and expose my FA account, and series of commissions in order to get me fired/lose employment.

No offense to FayV here, or others I've met IRL in the Tri-state area. but at this point in time, my job is more important than risking losing it from some disgruntled internet monger.


----------

